# What is the best way to Strip Paint from Alum. frame?



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

I just got an old GT Aluminum frame that some one painted a black textured finish. Its ugly and impractical for cleaning, etc. I want to get it looking nice and polished after its stripped. What is the easiest, best, and cheapest way to get rid of the paint and get it polished back up? Thanks.


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

Iron horseman said:


> I just got an old GT Aluminum frame that some one painted a black textured finish. Its ugly and impractical for cleaning, etc. I want to get it looking nice and polished after its stripped. What is the easiest, best, and cheapest way to get rid of the paint and get it polished back up? Thanks.


I used Jasco metal etch (I think it was called) on my old cannonball - then a black and decker with buffing wheel. Who says you can't polish a turd?!?! Turned out great!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I've used Mar-Hide Tal-Strip with great results. Safe on all metal surfaces, available in spray or brush on gel. I buy it at Schucks Auto Supply, but I suppose most any auto parts store carries it. Polishing is the hard part.


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

imridingmybike said:


> Who says you can't polish a turd?!?! Turned out great!


   I'll be doing that soon!!


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

I use a local metel stripping place for Alu. They only charge 2.99/ lb. so it works out to about 9 bucks per frame.

Check your local metal places and ask where you can get it stripped by dipping. This is the BEST way to get all the hard to reach places like cable guides, welds and inner BB shell and steer tube. I gurantee it's the cheapest, most efficient and cleanest way to remove paint. I've done the spray, brush and powderblast. Never again, dipping is the way to go if you can locat someone near you.

Good luck with the polishing, start working out the forearms in advance.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Klean-Strip Aircraft Remover works really well. Not the aerosol. You can get it in a quart or a gallon. Wal-mart carrys it or your local auto-parts store. Really powerful stuff. It's used in the body shop business.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

"I use a local metel stripping place for Alu"

Can you please expand. I don't think you will find "metal stripping place" in the phone book.  

Many auto shops will bead blast for you. Depending upon the media used, the surface may come out nicely as is. MAKE SURE that the establishment has experience blasting thin alloys. Aggressive media, and a knucklehead, can destroy an aluminum frame in short order.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

I second the "_Mar-Hyde Tal-Strip II_ aircraft coating remover". I did a fork with this stuff. Works very well. Spray it on and wipe it clean in 15 minutes. But be sure to spray out doors... toxic as hell.


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

mojo_matic said:


> "I use a local metel stripping place for Alu"
> 
> Can you please expand. I don't think you will find "metal stripping place" in the phone book.
> 
> Many auto shops will bead blast for you. Depending upon the media used, the surface may come out nicely as is. MAKE SURE that the establishment has experience blasting thin alloys. Aggressive media, and a knucklehead, can destroy an aluminum frame in short order.


First let me spell METAL properly. Not sure why I put an E in there.

In your local yellow pages look up metal. There will be metal / welding shops in your area that do a variety of things with metals. Call them and ask if they strip paint or who they have to do it for them. That's all I did and found a place on the second call.

You can do it yourself but it it TOXIC, TIME CONSUMING and HARD TO REACH THE SMALL PLACES PROPERLY. However there is something to be said about doing it yourself.

Do yourself a favour and keep a garden hose or a watter bottle handy incase you get some paint remover on your skin. it dilutes pretty easy but stings like a beeatch!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Kleen N Strip aircraft stripper buy a quart can and a can of aerosol. The aerosol is great for getting into the tight spots on a GT frame. Glob it on and let it work 15-20 minutes. Put something underneath it for the stuff to run/plop on to.

Mothers aluminum polish with "0000" steel wool will give you the shine your after.


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Excellent, thanks guys. I'll take some pics before and after. If I can't find a place to dip it that is closer that whul-maurt I'll do it myself.


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

would have loved to see a before and after...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

A belt sander will take it down to nothing in no time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Drag it behind a car.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Drag it behind a car.


tuck a twenty in the bottom bracket.


----------



## art23 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow... it was timely coming across this thread! :thumbsup: 

I just got a Klein frame recently and need to strip the paint. As my cabinet shop is in Santa Ana, i'm sure there will be places nearby that offer the paint stripping service.

Thanks!


----------

